# Working with Incontinence



## Patnono (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm starting a new job tomorrow as a cashier, thing is Im Diabetic with that comes having to go to the bathroom many times a day. Don't think they would like that?  At my last job they wanted a doctor's note verifying my condition. I wear overnight pads and always carry extras just in case. I hadn't given it much thought before. Should I tell them about my condition?


----------



## win231 (Sep 20, 2019)

I wouldn't - unless they ask why you need to leave your post more often.  It's none of their business.

When I worked, my moronic supervisor would frequently reprimand me for snacking at my desk even after I explained to him about my blood sugar dropping & needing to eat more often.  His reaction was:  "If I let you do it, I have to let everyone else do it."
My sister & I are both diabetic.  She's still working.  I'm retired.  I'll describe my sister's job experience:
She was hired as a receptionist at an employment agency.  After she had been there for a few weeks, a co-worker saw her giving herself insulin & told her boss.  Her boss asked her what type of injection she was giving herself.  She said, "Insulin.  I'm diabetic."  Her boss got mad & asked, "Why didn't you tell me you were diabetic before I hired you?"
She replied, "Because it has nothing to do with my job; I'm not flying a passenger plane or driving a school bus."
Well, she's still working there.  The owner wouldn't DARE fire her because she'd have a very costly discrimination lawsuit.

So...why would he have wanted to know she was diabetic?  Probably because his insurance carrier told him not to hire people with chronic conditions because their insurance costs & medical coverage premiums are much higher.


----------



## Patnono (Sep 20, 2019)

win231 said:


> I wouldn't - unless they ask why you need to leave your post more often.  It's none of their business.
> 
> When I worked, my moronic supervisor would frequently reprimand me for snacking at my desk even after I explained to him about my blood sugar dropping & needing to eat more often.  His reaction was:  "If I let you do it, I have to let everyone else do it."
> My sister & I are both diabetic.  She's still working.  I'm retired.  I'll describe my sister's job experience:
> ...



I hadn't given it any thought at the time?  they can't ask you those kinds of questions either. It would be descrimination. My last boss gave me a hard time about it and requested a doctor's note.  We'll see, hopefully it will be ok?


----------



## Patnono (Sep 20, 2019)

win231 said:


> I wouldn't - unless they ask why you need to leave your post more often.  It's none of their business.
> 
> When I worked, my moronic supervisor would frequently reprimand me for snacking at my desk even after I explained to him about my blood sugar dropping & needing to eat more often.  His reaction was:  "If I let you do it, I have to let everyone else do it."
> My sister & I are both diabetic.  She's still working.  I'm retired.  I'll describe my sister's job experience:
> ...



I shouldn't have any problem with eating, they get breaks every 2 hours. Bathroom will be my only problem?


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I shouldn't have any problem with eating, they get breaks every 2 hours. Bathroom will be my only problem?


I know.  I only mentioned eating as an example of the problems it can cause.  Some co-workers will say stuff like, "Wow....she gets special treatment....what makes her so special.....  I want more breaks, too."  That's how people are.


----------



## Patnono (Sep 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> I know.  I only mentioned eating as an example of the problems it can cause.  Some co-workers will say stuff like, "Wow....she gets special treatment....what makes her so special.....  I want more breaks, too."  That's how people are.



Yes, but it can be explained to them, I can see them understanding given the circumstances?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2019)

I used to take a bladder incontinence med years ago and it worked great, leaving me with only having to pee around three times a day while working fulltime...since retirement I dont need it since I'm always close to the potty...


----------



## Patnono (Sep 21, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> I used to take a bladder incontinence med years ago and it worked great, leaving me with only having to pee around three times a day while working fulltime...since retirement I dont need it since I'm always close to the potty...



Thanks, what kind of meds where they?  Prescribed?  I'm retired too, but needed to go back to work, my landlord keeps raising my rent and l like to travel. Enjoy retirement


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 26, 2019)

Pretty sure it was oxybutynin Pat....ask your doc about it....


----------



## Patnono (Sep 26, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Pretty sure it was oxybutynin Pat....ask your doc about it....



Thanks I will


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 28, 2019)

A friend of mine had to go to the bathroom almost every 30 minutes and her doctor prescribed a medication to help control the frequency.  She was pleased with the medication and said she no longer feels tied to the bathroom. So do talk with your doctor.


----------



## Patnono (Sep 29, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> A friend of mine had to go to the bathroom almost every 30 minutes and her doctor prescribed a medication to help control the frequency.  She was pleased with the medication and said she no longer feels tied to the bathroom. So do talk with your doctor.


That's Great, could you ask your friend what's the name of the medication?  Please. I told my doctor she pretty much ignored me? Thanks


----------



## jerry old (Oct 5, 2019)

those plastic underwear at any supermarket, dept store are a tad expensive and a real pain to wear.  They don't actually solve the problem,
but they do keep your clothing dry-mostly.
  Males have much easier times that females, we can get away with shielding ourselves behind a
car door...and we are forgiven quicker for 'gross behavior.'
'Damn man, couldn't you hold it?'
'Yea, but peeing in trash cans is fun.'
As Monthy Python would say 'it's a pain in the naughty parts.'


----------



## oldman (Oct 5, 2019)

Patnono said:


> That's Great, could you ask your friend what's the name of the medication?  Please. I told my doctor she pretty much ignored me? Thanks


I see a lot of commercials for Myrbetriq (sp?) The commercial shows only a woman using it, so I don’t know if it’s for both sexes or not. 
I have a friend that had a tumor on his spine and whizzes himself without warning, so he has to wear a diaper. He constantly complains about having to change the diaper, but says it’s better than wearing a bag.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 21, 2019)

Just thought about something.  When my mother was diagnosed with diabetes, they put her on Lasix which caused her to go to the bathroom constantly. I spoke with the doctor and he said she could take it every other day or every 3 days if she felt more comfortable with it. As she got older, she was taken off the Lasix completely because she was so unsteady it became an issue that she could fall easily getting up and down so much. So check with your doctor if he's got you taking Lasix (also known as 'the water pill'). It may just be a matter of taking them less often in your case too.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 21, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> Just thought about something.  When my mother was diagnosed with diabetes, they put her on Lasix which caused her to go to the bathroom constantly. I spoke with the doctor and he said she could take it every other day or every 3 days if she felt more comfortable with it. As she got older, she was taken off the Lasix completely because she was so unsteady it became an issue that she could fall easily getting up and down so much. So check with your doctor if he's got you taking Lasix (also known as 'the water pill'). It may just be a matter of taking them less often in your case too.



No I'm on mediformin, but incontinence comes with age and Diabetes. My medicare kicks in December, hopefully I'll get better quality doctors, see if I can get my bladder lifted, I have to wear overnight pads.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2019)

I wish you well Patnono.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 21, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I wish you well Patnono.



Thank you


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2019)

Patnono:
what is procedure for lifting bladder, just how much cutting is involved.  Interested, but not if their gong to cut on me.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 21, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Patnono:
> what is procedure for lifting bladder, just how much cutting is involved.  Interested, but not if their gong to cut on me.



I have a friend who's had it done, and happy with the results done many many years ago. This is a common procedure for woman with Incontinence.  I need to ask her those questions. When I find out, I'll let you know


----------



## Linda (Oct 21, 2019)

No, I would not tell them on a job interview.  I wouldn't give out any personal information like that at a job interview.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 21, 2019)

Linda said:


> No, I would not tell them on a job interview.  I wouldn't give out any personal information like that at a job interview.


I won't, thanks


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes! If you know it may impact your work you owe them the truth. If they fire you for witholding such info. how will you explain it on your next interview?


----------



## Patnono (Oct 21, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes! If you know it may impact you work you owe them the truth.


I spoke to an attorney, their not allowed to ask any medical questions.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I spoke to an attorney, their not allowed to ask any medical questions.


Good for you. That’s what I thought but wasn’t sure.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Good for you. That’s what I thought but wasn’t sure.



Even though they can't ask or can't terminate because of a medical condition, if they noticed me taking too many bathroom breaks?  In California there's a law called "At Will" which means an employer can let you go for Any Reason.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Even though they can't ask or can't terminate because of a medical condition, if they noticed me taking too many bathroom breaks?  In California there's a law called "At Will" which means an employer can let you go for Any Reason.


Even after 3 months ? I didn’t realize this.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Even after 3 months ? I didn’t realize this.


Indefinatly, yes they made that very Clear to me


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm with another poster, on this. What is the point in not being forthcoming on a job interview?  You're "putting one over" on a prospective employer, and that's unconscionable. If you have to leave your post, in a position that calls for constant services to customers, as in a cashier position, then you are certainly not the right person for the job. Find a position where frequent bathroom trips will not interfere with what you were hired to do, although I fully understand that will be tricky.

If I hired someone to be a cashier, and then that person constantly had to leave his/her post, leaving customers backed up, I'd fire that person, in short order, for failure to carry out his/her job in a proper manner.

I sympathize with your disability, but dismissal for failure to properly perform your required job duties will be a very tough row to hoe, should you seek legal redress.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm with another poster, on this. What is the point in not being forthcoming on a job interview?  You're "putting one over" on a prospective employer, and that's unconscionable. If you have to leave your post, in a position that calls for constant services to customers, as in a cashier position, then you are certainly not the right person for the job. Find a position where frequent bathroom trips will not interfere with what you were hired to do, although I fully understand that will be tricky.
> 
> If I hired someone to be a cashier, and then that person constantly had to leave his/her post, leaving customers backed up, I'd fire that person, in short order, for failure to carry out his/her job in a proper manner.
> 
> I sympathize with your disability, but dismissal for failure to properly perform your required job duties will be a very tough row to hoe, should you seek legal redress.



Are you kidding me???  Like someone else wrote, the employers wouldn't hesitate to get rid of You for any reason,. Isn't that putting something over the employees?. The law says it's illegal for them to ask or let you go for medical reasons. When I was cashiering the other employees said to shut your line off and go.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 22, 2019)

I had bladder surgery to lift it and I am so thankful I don't have so many bladder trips.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 22, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> I had bladder surgery to lift it and I am so thankful I don't have so many bladder trips.
> [/QUOTEh
> 
> I'm happy for you, I hear mostly positive results, though I had a friend who had the same surgery 3 times she's sueing the doctor cause Now she has No control. My question for her would be???  Why would she keep going back to the same doctor???  I haven't seen her to ask???


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 22, 2019)

Patnomo, Oxybutynin is a very common medication prescribed to lessen the frequency to have to urinate. Basically what the medication does is relaxes the bladder so you don't feel the urge to have to go as often. I have never prescribed it when I was a Physician because I practiced Pediatric medicine, but know of the medication quite well. My concern with this medication for you is you stated you were a diabetic and this medication can have a tendency to lower you blood sugar level. by raising the amount of metformin your body absorbs. You don't want your blood sugar level to drop real low.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 22, 2019)

Silverfox said:


> Patnomo, Oxybutynin is a very common medication prescribed to lessen the frequency to have to urinate. Basically what the medication does is relaxes the bladder so you don't feel the urge to have to go as often. I have never prescribed it when I was a Physician because I practiced Pediatric medicine, but know of the medication quite well. My concern with this medication for you is you stated you were a diabetic and this medication can have a tendency to lower you blood sugar level. by raising the amount of metformin your body absorbs. You don't want your blood sugar level to drop real low.



Thank you, that's good to know.  I already have issues with low blood pressure. The doctor even hesitated to give me Losartan which I'm sure you know is for high blood pressure, but it also protects the kidneys. Because of my history of low blood pressure. IAM taking it successfully. I will be looking into having my bladder lifted.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thank you, that's good to know.  I already have issues with low blood pressure. The doctor even hesitated to give me Losartan which I'm sure you know is for high blood pressure, but it also protects the kidneys. Because of my history of low blood pressure. IAM taking it successfully. I will be looking into having my bladder lifted.


No problem. Talk further with your Physician and there may be other options for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 22, 2019)

Silverfox said:


> No problem. Talk further with your Physician and there may be other options for you. Good Luck.


Thank you


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Are you kidding me???  Like someone else wrote, the employers wouldn't hesitate to get rid of You for any reason,. Isn't that putting something over the employees?. The law says it's illegal for them to ask or let you go for medical reasons. When I was cashiering the other employees said to shut your line off and go.


Sorry you're seeing this the way you are. In an at-will state, you can be terminated for any reason, and that reason is not revealed, if the employer chooses to go that way. If you can't perform a job that needs you to be on post, without a break, for x amount of hours, then you never should have applied for the same.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Sorry you're seeing this the way you are. In an at-will state, you can be terminated for any reason, and that reason is not revealed, if the employer chooses to go that way. If you can't perform a job that needs you to be on post, without a break, for x amount of hours, then you never should have applied for the same.



That's the way it works here, too.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 24, 2019)

I did have one failed bladder surgery with another doctor and decided to go to a more reliable one through my cochlear implant surgery hospital (Sunnybrook). So thankful.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 24, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> I did have one failed bladder surgery with another doctor and decided to go to a more reliable one through my cochlear implant surgery hospital (Sunnybrook). So thankful.



I'm glad for you, my friend had several surgeries, she can't have anymore. She's sueing the doctor last I heard?  But im.willing to take a chance, I'm tied of wearing overnight pads, smelling like urine, so embarrassed. I'll research doctors to find the Best one.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 24, 2019)

I had surgery for bladder prolapse in 2013. It made a world of difference to my quality of life. I had both stress incontinence and urge incontinence. It fully resolved the stress incontinence...what a relief to be able to laugh, sneeze, cough and not have to worry that I was going to pee myself!! 

it didn’t have quite the same result as the urge incontinence. I no longer feel like I have to pee ALL THE DAMN TIME!! which is a huge relief! On the other hand, when I do feel the urge,its important that I go fairly soon thereafter or I will tend to leak. I can deal with that just fine!

Finding a good surgeon is very important. I had a very dear friend who was a doctor (Since passed away) and he was invaluable in advising me who should perform my various surgeries. So many doctors have amazing bedside manners and are very personable, but they’re mediocre surgeons.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 24, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I had surgery for bladder prolapse in 2013. It made a world of difference to my quality of life. I had both stress incontinence and urge incontinence. It fully resolved the stress incontinence...what a relief to be able to laugh, sneeze, cough and not have to worry that I was going to pee myself!!
> 
> it didn’t have quite the same result as the urge incontinence. I no longer feel like I have to pee ALL THE DAMN TIME!! which is a huge relief! On the other hand, when I do feel the urge,its important that I go fairly soon thereafter or I will tend to leak. I can deal with that just fine!
> 
> Finding a good surgeon is very important. I had a very dear friend who was a doctor (Since passed away) and he was invaluable in advising me who should perform my various surgeries. So many doctors have amazing bedside manners and are very personable, but they’re mediocre surgeons.



Thanks for sharing, I just bought a jumbo Fanny pack because I have to carry extra overnight pads. My medicare kicks in December, hopefully it'll pay for the surgery?  I get UTI more often and rashes. Don't remember what's it's like to Not have to wear/overnight pads. I look forward to it b


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 26, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Are you kidding me???  Like someone else wrote, the employers wouldn't hesitate to get rid of You for any reason,. Isn't that putting something over the employees?. The law says it's illegal for them to ask or let you go for medical reasons. When I was cashiering the other employees said to shut your line off and go.



That's largely an urban myth that gets passed around and around, because it sounds good. Just like: Someone has a lousy business and keeps it "just for the write-offs."

I've been self-employed for 35 years, and although I've always been a one-man operation, I know a lot of other businessmen who do have employees. Every one that I can think of has said, at one time or another, how difficult it is to find good employees. 

Aside from anecdotal examples, nobody wants to fire a GOOD employee; quite the opposite. In fact, most small businesses don't even want to fire marginal employees.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 26, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> That's largely an urban myth that gets passed around and around, because it sounds good. Just like: Someone has a lousy business and keeps it "just for the write-offs."
> 
> I've been self-employed for 35 years, and although I've always been a one-man operation, I know a lot of other businessmen who do have employees. Every one that I can think of has said, at one time or another, how difficult it is to find good employees.
> 
> Aside from anecdotal examples, nobody wants to fire a GOOD employee; quite the opposite. In fact, most small businesses don't even want to fire marginal employees.



I understand, their not going to tell you Why? Necessarily. They just let me know about the "at Wiil Law". I think especially us Seniors?  I was told to my face that I wouldn't be able to do the job.  It's he said, she said?


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 26, 2019)

oldman said:


> I see a lot of commercials for Myrbetriq (sp?) The commercial shows only a woman using it, so I don’t know if it’s for both sexes or not.
> I have a friend that had a tumor on his spine and whizzes himself without warning, so he has to wear a diaper. He constantly complains about having to change the diaper, but says it’s better than wearing a bag.



It's for an overactive bladder, male or female. 

I had prostate cancer and have a sometimes-leakage problem. My uro thought I might have an OA bladder so I tried the above drug; didn't help at all. 

"Hello, uro . . . ? -- I leak because I no longer have the sphincter muscle that came out with the prostate." You'd think the guy who took it out would know that.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 26, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> It's for an overactive bladder, male or female.
> 
> I had prostate cancer and have a sometimes-leakage problem. My uro thought I might have an OA bladder so I tried the above drug; didn't help at all.
> 
> "Hello, uro . . . ? -- I leak because I no longer have the sphincter muscle that came out with the prostate." You'd think the guy who took it out would know that.



Can men have their Bladder lifted like woman can?


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 26, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Can men have their Bladder lifted like woman can?



I'm not a doctor, but I'm pretty sure the answer is "no." I don't think there would be any point to it.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 26, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> I'm not a doctor, but I'm pretty sure the answer is "no." I don't think there would be any point to it.



I don't know, was wondering?


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 26, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I don't know, was wondering?



From a layman's opinion, stuff I learned the hard way: The problem with women is the bladder drops out of position . . . right? Has something to do with child-bearing too I think (a friend's wife went through this some years ago).

AFAIK, that can't really happen with men. Our leakage problems stem mostly from the main sphincter muscle under the prostate (which is under the bladder) -- especially if it is removed, and I think nerve damage can also mess it up even if it is still intact. I think there is another, less important sphincter in the bottom of the bladder or thereabouts.

Kegel exercises are supposed to be "the answer" but they don't help me any, nor do they help a friend of mine who is also minus his prostate.

Isn't it fun getting old?


----------

